# Happy Holidays or Merry Christmas?



## 63Vette (Dec 23, 2012)

I would like to take this opportunity to wish every single one of you a Merry Christmas and  happy New Year. May the good lord bless you and your families and keep them healthy and safe in the coming year.

I would also like to thank you for being here for me. My time spent here with you guys and girls has been great support for me as I struggle through the sport of BB.

We are fortunate to have such a wonderful community to bounce thoughts, feelings and information off of each other. I thank admin and POB in particular for that.

There are too many friends and brothers here to call out by name but to all of you, I sincerely thank you and hope you are blessed beyond measure in the coming year.


Now, to the thread title.... what do YOU say: "Happy Holidays" or "Merry Christmas"? 

Best Regards,
Vette


----------



## JOMO (Dec 23, 2012)

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to you also Vette!

And yes..its MERRY CHRISTMAS!


----------



## Tilltheend (Dec 23, 2012)

Happy Holidays to everyone here at SI, and its either or for me.


----------



## Illtemper (Dec 23, 2012)

Merry Christmas to you too bro! 

I Hope every SI bro & sis along with their family has a great Holiday!


----------



## BigGameHunter (Dec 23, 2012)

Thank you Vette your a class act.  Merry Christmas to all.


----------



## Yaya (Dec 23, 2012)

Merry christmas      


              "And she shall bring forth a son, and you shall call his name JESUS: for he shall save                        his people from their sins."


----------



## Christosterone (Dec 23, 2012)

Merry fucking Christmas.


----------



## FreeBirdSam (Dec 23, 2012)

Merry Christmas Vette!


----------



## IWannaGetBig (Dec 23, 2012)

63Vette said:


> hope you are blessed *beyond measure* in the coming year.
> Best Regards,
> Vette



For me, I hope it is a measureable difference specifically in the bi/tri's, traps, and lats area.

Merry Christmas to all my brothers and sisters


----------



## mistah187 (Dec 23, 2012)

Merry Xmas.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 23, 2012)

IWannaGetBig said:


> For me, I hope it is a measureable difference specifically in the bi/tri's, traps, and lats area.
> 
> Merry Christmas to all my brothers and sisters



Maybe Santa will bring you some synthol



Merry Christmas everyone... Be safe out there.  Take a cab or use a designated driver...


----------



## getgains (Dec 23, 2012)

merry christmas everyone hope your shoppings done be safe and hammer the turkey


----------



## Hollywood72 (Dec 23, 2012)

Merry Christmas to you as well. 

I purposefully say "Merry Christmas". Every now and then I say Happy Holidays but I really prefer to say and here Christmas


----------



## g0re (Dec 23, 2012)

Merry fucking Christmas! No one should say happy holidays in the USA.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 23, 2012)

Who wants egg nog?


----------



## gymrat827 (Dec 23, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> Who wants egg nog?



thats awesome...


----------



## Mind2muscle (Dec 24, 2012)

"Merry Christmas to all and to all a good night!"


----------



## PFM (Dec 24, 2012)

Merry Christmas.


----------



## Jada (Dec 24, 2012)

feliz navidad


----------



## Cobra Strike (Dec 24, 2012)

Merry Christman SI! Heres to one great year and hopefully one after the other!


----------



## getbig9198 (Dec 24, 2012)

merry christmas bros


----------



## Emmerz24 (Dec 24, 2012)

Have a merry Christmas everyone


----------



## pirovoliko (Dec 24, 2012)

Merry Xmas to all the brothers!!!!


----------



## DADAWG (Dec 24, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> Who wants egg nog?



that would be a merry christmas for me lol.


----------



## Rage Strength (Dec 24, 2012)

Both to you too!


----------



## AlphaD (Dec 24, 2012)

Merry Christmas Vette and brothers and sisters of SI.....here to looking forward to getting to know everyone more in the new year!


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Dec 24, 2012)

Absulutly merry Xmas.    I wont let this era take that away from me
And with that said 
Merry Xmas my brothers, thanks for a great year!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 24, 2012)

Merry christmas shitter was full!http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BeskbiJjCXI


----------



## 63Vette (Dec 24, 2012)

Brother Bundy said:


> Merry christmas shitter was full!http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BeskbiJjCXI




Hahahahahahaha I love that movie!!

Merry Christmas!
Vette


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 24, 2012)

63Vette said:


> Hahahahahahaha I love that movie!!
> 
> Merry Christmas!
> Vette



cousin Eddie is great merry christmas brother Vette!


----------



## eatspinach (Dec 24, 2012)

I prefer Merry Christmas but Happy Holidays if I don't know your spiritual beliefs.  Good will is still there, so you please everyone. If they say Merry christmas back then I'll say "Thanks, Merry Christmas!" . Peace, joy,  & blessings to you & yours.


----------



## Popeye (Dec 24, 2012)

Merry Christmas to you an yours Vette!


----------



## rawdeal (Dec 25, 2019)

eatspinach said:


> I prefer Merry Christmas but Happy Holidays if I don't know your spiritual beliefs.  Good will is still there, so you please everyone. If they say Merry christmas back then I'll say "Thanks, Merry Christmas!" . Peace, joy,  & blessings to you & yours.



Nicely put.  Christmas has enormous religious significance, but if you live in "the western world" you can't ignore its cultural impact either.  I was brought up Christian, I remember words like "love thy fellow Man," not all my friends are Christian, Happy Holidays is a useful alternative.


----------

